# stink bugs??????????????



## brown down (Jun 12, 2013)

I am going bonkers with these stink bugs... the ones that fly.
I have tried bug bombs, which failed, pretty much anything i have found...


the only thing i have found that works is wasp and hornet spray, only did that in the garage  there were like 30 of them on the window:lolol::lolol:

killed them instantly 

all joking aside i am out of answers and out of patience!!:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:

any help wether it be a redneck home remedy or a store bought one.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2013)

wd/40


----------



## brown down (Jun 12, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> wd/40



do they make wd40 bombs :rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Brink (Jun 12, 2013)

Ortho home defense spray. Spray all around where they might come in, even in the attic.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2013)

brown down said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > wd/40
> ...



Try spraying it on that window- I bet they do not come back there. Not as messy as hornet spray!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2013)

The ortho stuff worked for a little while then it seemed to wear off. It did rain though. 

Not they are a problem...but ladybugs do the same thing on the west side of my house. Maybe they are attracted to the color of the house. Mines yellow.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 16, 2013)

Put some lacquer thinner in a paint gun, close up your garage and fog it with straight lacquer thinner. That won't keep them from coming in, but will kill every bug in your garage. Gary


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 16, 2013)

Import a whole bunch of spiders


----------



## brown down (Jun 16, 2013)

gary i need to fog the whole house  i will need a lot of laquer thinner :lolol:

the exterminator kills the spiders and all other creepy crawlers but has nothing that will take care of these freaking things :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: and i don't even think spiders would eat those nasty things

denatured alcohol kills them pretty much instantly, but i need more of a deterrent, i am gonna give the ortho stuff a whirl as well as wd40 

overkill is under rated :lolol:


----------

